# Which type or brand of square-1 is the best?



## Neutrals01 (Sep 30, 2008)

I searched the forum about square-1..but couldn't find any thread relating of which square-1 is best fit for speed.. really sorry if there is one...

So, I am planning to buy a square-1... but I do not have much info on it, and I want to get the best speed square-1(because don't want to regret again, last time got rubik's 2x2, wasted my money). Any suggestions on which type or brand of square-1 is the best? Thanks for helping~


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 30, 2008)

most people use diys
i like the regular one though


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 1, 2008)

I just got the black one for $7 from cube4you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

*cough* I use those cheap $3 ones *cough*

but DIYs are better.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 1, 2008)

I got two square-1 from c4y: first the cheap one (very bad at first, gets better after lubing but still not really great), then the black one (good).


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 28, 2008)

hmm..is the black square-1 from c4y counted a diy square-1? /because I checked c4y and only the red and green one have a bracket behind writing (diy), but the black and white square-1 do not have the diy word behind..

sorry, just trying to have confirmation before getting one..


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it is. If in doubt, buy another color. It won't make you bankrupt too buy both


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 28, 2008)

well...I am poor..and my parents are already angry because I spent quite a lot on twisty puzzles..


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a DIY from C4Y and it sucks.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 28, 2008)

have you tried lossening the screws, lubing it?
maybe it's one of the few lousy ones.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 28, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> have you tried lossening the screws, lubing it?
> maybe it's one of the few lousy ones.



Yep, tried adjustments and lube. Mine must be one of the few crap ones...


----------



## blade740 (Oct 28, 2008)

I use a DIY. When you get it, disassemble it and just take out the spring. It makes it so much better.


----------



## Bounb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a DIY from C4Y and an original Irwin that I got fairly cheap on eBay. The DIY is good at cutting corners and the 180 degree slicing turn is good but the layers don't turn too well (this is due to a flaw in the design in my opinion) - still perfectly acceptable. The original Irwin is great, all planes very smooth, cuts corners less well than the DIY though.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

he I think this the right thread i want a square 1 as well so does anyone now what type off square 1 this is http://www.kubuswinkel.nl/ please look at kubus en draai puzzels in assortiment and find square 1 hope this clear


----------



## blade740 (Feb 15, 2010)

That looks like one of the cheap ones to me. I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

blade740 said:


> That looks like one of the cheap ones to me. I wouldn't buy it.


oke thanks but i got a diy 3x3 from them it was good quality but should i buy mf8 square 1? or what square should i buy the one from c4y


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 16, 2010)

all from cube4you are DIY
it's MF8 brand

MF8 plastic is a bit rought right outside the box
but try lube it with CRC or jig-a-loo
it will be smooth and very fast
this happen with the MF8 Megaminx too


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2010)

The ones sold on popbuying are also mf8.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 16, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> all from cube4you are DIY
> it's MF8 brand
> 
> MF8 plastic is a bit rought right outside the box
> ...



So I should get a mf8 square-1?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > all from cube4you are DIY
> ...



Yes.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 16, 2010)

@ lorki3

ik heb ook een 3x3 speedcube van kubuswinkel gekocht, mischien was die van jouw erg goed maar die van mij is goed maar niet geweldig. ook heb ik een square-1 gekocht, hij draait goed nadat je het kapje eraf hebt gehaalt en hem wat losser draait. als je hem nog even lubed (was nederlandse naam daarvoor?) draait hij geweldig. ik heb nog geen andere square-1s geprobeert maar voor mij is hij uitstekend.

EDIT: waarom zat je bij dutch open 2009 in rolstoel?


----------



## csharsha (Feb 16, 2010)

I dunno how many brands are out there, but the mf8 one is very good (I recommend the white). It is probably as good as best. 
I got one from ebay, from ppkit or something, you could search so overall it was 11-12 USD, pretty reasonable. 
Alternatively you good get one from the hknowstore, but you must make sure it is mf8 as it sells others as well. Roughly the same price I think. 
I am pretty sure you would be very pleased with it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently bought a white MF8 Square-1 from popbuying for $7.96 USD (free shipping) and it is a good puzzle after a bit of sanding, lube and adjustment.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 16, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> he I think this the right thread i want a square 1 as well so does anyone now what type off square 1 this is http://www.kubuswinkel.nl/ please look at kubus en draai puzzels in assortiment and find square 1 hope this clear



The square-1 I showed here is an eastwinner square-1 does anyone now of this brand?


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 16, 2010)

hoe weet jij dat dat een eastwinner is????


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 16, 2010)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> hoe weet jij dat dat een eastwinner is????



I emailed to dekubuswinkel.nl


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 16, 2010)

mf8 is really good.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 21, 2010)

What about MF8 without lube, good?


----------



## Forte (Aug 21, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> What about MF8 without lube, good?



sux


----------



## Tanish (Nov 15, 2015)

CubeTwist vs MF8 vs Calvin's vs MoFangGe

which is the best square 1

i do not like diy


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Tanish said:


> CubeTwist vs MF8 vs Calvin's vs MoFangGe
> 
> which is the best square 1
> 
> i do not like diy


Mofangge from what I've seen.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 15, 2015)

QiYi. Hands down. End of story.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 15, 2015)

Tanish said:


> CubeTwist vs MF8 vs Calvin's vs MoFangGe
> 
> which is the best square 1
> 
> i do not like diy



I don't own one. But MFG seems to be instant mains so far


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 15, 2015)

QiYi.


----------



## Tanish (Nov 15, 2015)

thanks 
i ordered the qiyi one
by the way when was it released


----------



## Z0chary (Nov 15, 2015)

Qiyi/Mofenge.

This is the only one I own but it is amazing. Fast / and controllable u/d. Great forwards cutting with some reverse (enough for how fast I am at sq-1). No pops. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 15, 2015)

Tanish said:


> thanks
> i ordered the qiyi one
> by the way when was it released


Like 2 weeks ago. From what i've seen it has obsoleted every other square-1 on the market.
Also awesome 5 year bump.


----------

